# Choice between two soils, and how to keep gravel on top?



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Being new at this, I'm trying to maximize my chances of success. I've been doing a lot of reading here, and am very glad to learn from the experiences of others.

So, I have two different soils soaking right now -- to see what would happen with each before committing them to the only tank I have. Both were the closest I could find to what's generally recommended here:

A) Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Soil -- identical to what I've seen posted by others, except that my bag mentions "poultry litter", which seems different. This is now a nice black sludge.

B) Scott's Premium Topsoil -- this one has no fertilizer added, but does have peat moss and is almost all wood strands and chips. This is not at all sludge like.

So, am I right in thinking that "A" is the choice?

Second, I plan to dry and compact the soil to make sure that the gravel layer (flourite black) doesn't just sink through to the very bottom. Is there any additional technique?

Thanks much,

-ObQ-


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

I used a plain topsoil from the local harware store. Just make sure you rinse in good. I didn't dry or pack it, infact I put it in as a mud. Then 1 - 1 1/2 inchs of gavel over the top. Go slow when you add water and you'll be fine.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Interesting that you think the Scott's Premium Topsoil is all wood strands and chips. I just bought a bag of that stuff and I think it's going to be a good soil to use: no fertilizers, additional peat moss, screened to remove chips / stones / sticks. I've also used the Miracle Grow Potting soil too w/ good results. 

I've made several soil based tanks and usually just add the soil dry to the bottom and then layer the gravel on top before adding any water and planting the plants. If you decide to compact the soil layer by wetting it and making it mud, be sure not to add *too* much water. Personally, I've had more problems w/ soil sublayers after they get wet; gravel sinks very well in wet mud. 

The main issue w/ soil sublayers, as far as I have found out, is indeed trying to keep them covered w/ gravel. I have had issues w/ muddy waters usually when I don't add enough gravel on top and the soil sublayer peeks through. The solution? Add more gravel to the thin areas and be sure to drain off all the muddy water. Then refill w/ ~2'' of water and check that it is clear and not muddy. If it is clear, finish filling up the tank completely. If it is still muddy, drain off the muddy water (again) and then refill w/ another ~2'' of water and check again. Repeat as necessary (I once had to do this 3 times total for a particularly muddy tank, but usually only have to drain off the muddy water once). Good luck


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

That's good advice, I'll do that!

I wonder if anyone's tried putting a bio-degradable layer between the soil and the gravel until the soil can compact itself under the weight? Something fancy, like paper towels?

-ObQ-


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's a photo of each, drying out after soaking. Each image is about 6" across.


----------

